# Welches Spiel würdet Ihr gerne als Verfilmung sehen?



## Masterlock (6. März 2008)

Moin,

wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich gerne wissen, welches Spiel Ihr gerne als
Verfilmung sehen würdet. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Masterlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (6. März 2008)

Also Herr der Ringe online.....achja gibts ja schon. na dann Star Wars Galaxies   ach mist gibts auch schon.

Ja genau Battelfield (2) oder Bioshock... Portal wäre auch GEIL

EDIT:
Skartsh wäre auch mal geil oder Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2008)

hmm ganz KLAR bloobi voley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne hmm die meisten guten die ich will gibts schon
was noch cool wär final fantasy wobei es da ja auch schon einen teil gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (6. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hmm ganz KLAR bloobi voley
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/Lachanfall on




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Lachanfall off

Hmmm lass mal überlegen aus meiner Kindheit wollte ich immer einen Dragonball Film sehen ;D
Mittlerweile interessierts mich nicht mehr so und siehe da er wird tatsächlich verfilmt ^^


----------



## Gias (7. März 2008)

Biohock koennte einen intressanten Film agbeben

ansonsten Baldurs Gate 2 mit 50% des filmes Ming und Boo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (7. März 2008)

Tekken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (7. März 2008)

Halo 
CoD 4

meine Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## Dogar (7. März 2008)

Perry Rhodan 

F.E.A.R 

Sam n Max 

Serious Sam


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Die Siedler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gothic wäre sicher noch Intressant


----------



## Dalmus (7. März 2008)

Ich bin ja immer noch schockiert, daß Max Payne von Marky Mark gespielt wird...

Aber was würde ich gerne als Fil sehn. Mal überlegen...
Zak McKracken und Monkey Island vielleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (7. März 2008)

Gothic wäre super =)


----------



## Thrawns (7. März 2008)

Also Bioshock bietet schon einigs Potential für einen Film. Allein das Setting würde den interessant machen. Würde mir dabei eine Story wünschen, die parallel zum Spiel läuft. Also z.B. zwei, drei Überlebende, die aus Rapture raus wollen oder da sonst was erledigen und vielleicht in einer ganz kurzen Sequenz im Hintergrund den "Spieler" langlaufen sehen. Fände ich genial!

Sonst natürlich Warcraft. Die Story bietet einfach so endlos viel Material, dass da auch mehr als ein Film drin wäre. Bin ja mal gespannt wie der wird.


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Naja wer weiss, Peter Jackson hat jetzt dann mit "Der kleine Hobbit" das Herr der Ringe-Universum verfilmt. Mal sehen ob er sich als nächstes das Warcraft Universum in Angriff nimmt.


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

F.E.A.R. wär bestimmt ein schöner Film.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. März 2008)

Mein Favourit wäre zurzeit Metal Slug^^
Das wird ein Trashfest mit KommunistenNaziAlienZombieMumien.


----------



## Jácks (7. März 2008)

Zelda wär bestimmt cool oder warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (7. März 2008)

Eine GTA Reihe könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Jácks (7. März 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Eine GTA Reihe könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


da fragt man sich was das thema der filme sein soll 0.ô


----------



## Masterlock (7. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> da fragt man sich was das thema der filme sein soll 0.ô


Naja vllt. so wie die Titel der Spiele - z.B. Liberty City etc...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. März 2008)

Midtown Madness würde sicherlich ein super Film werden.


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Bioshock, Gears of War, Halo, Mass Effect, Lost Odyssey und irgendwas aus dem Warcraft-Universum.
Gears of War ist soweit ich weiß als Film geplant. Ebenso ein Film über die Halo-Reihe, wo jedoch John 117 aka Master Chief aber nicht die Hauptrolle sondern nur eine Nebenrolle werden soll. Ist nicht auch ein Warcraft Film geplant? Ich hoffe das der ähnlich wie Blizzards schicke Cinematic-Sequezen wird, die kann ich mir gut auf einer Kinoleinwand vorstellen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (8. März 2008)

Ganz klar: Pacman oder für die Nostalgiker unter uns: Pong - am besten beides gleich in der 3 Stunden SE-Version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Gothic wäre super =)



Aber hallo. Gothic ist ne rchtig hammer Speilereihe. Die könnte mal verfilmt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (8. März 2008)

Final Fantasy VII =) Advent Children ist ja nur ne Fortsetzung. Noch mehr Cloud und jünger! *schwärm* Der Kerl ist einfach Klasse! Reno sieht in Advent Children aber auch nicht schlecht aus... Ich bleib aber bei Cloud! *sabber*
Das Spiel ist aber auch von der Story her klasse! Es gehört nicht wegen Cloud *schmacht* zu meinen Lieblingsspielen.

Gothic wäre aber auch super mal verfilmt zu sehen. Auch wenn ich Teil 3 nicht spielen kann (Rechner zu schlecht) allein der erste und zweite Teil soe wie Nacht des Raben sind echt Super.


----------



## Incontemtio (8. März 2008)

Twinsen Little Big Adventure I und II...


----------



## Besieger (8. März 2008)

Vietcong


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. März 2008)

Was ich wirklich sehr gerne mal als Film sehen würde wäre Battletech bzw Mechwarrior.
Würde auf jeden Fall genug Stoff bieten.


----------



## LMay (8. März 2008)

Zelda <3<3<3


----------



## Merlinia (9. März 2008)

Auf jeden World of warcraft Film, und vlt auch bioshok


----------



## lars1988 (9. März 2008)

Diablo 1 + 2 !

Mit Morgan Freeman als Deckard Cane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeonDraven (9. März 2008)

The Bard´s Tale oder Pool of Radiance die Spiele hatten eine gute Handlung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut wäre auch Ultima Underworld.

Oh man ich glaube ich werde zu alt !!


----------



## Gwynny (10. März 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Zelda <3<3<3


 Ja das wäre sicher interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Theroas (10. März 2008)

Die Frage sollte vielleicht auch lauten: Welches Spiel würdet Ihr gerne als ORDENTLICHE Verfilmung sehen?

Verfilmt ist alles schnell, nur WIE ist dann die Frage..

Die geplante World of Warcraft Verfilmung halte ich für absolut überflüssig. Die Storyline kennt nun
wirklich jeder und für ein breites Publikum wird es niemals reichen.


Atmospärisch würde ich mir eine Warhammer 40k Verfilmung wünschen und zwar zur Horus Heresy.
Da könnte man dann auch gut mit Charakterdarstellern arbeiten. (Horus!) (der Imperator!)
Nur wie gesagt... breites Publikum adé...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (10. März 2008)

Half Life, Fear, Kane and Lynch, Devil may Cry (ganzer Film mit echten Menschen net die Mangaserie)


----------



## Tôny (10. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte vielleicht auch lauten: Welches Spiel würdet Ihr gerne als ORDENTLICHE Verfilmung sehen?
> 
> Verfilmt ist alles schnell, nur WIE ist dann die Frage..
> 
> ...


Das mit dem breiten Publikum würde ich net unbedingt sagen. Überleg mal wie viele Herr der Ringe Fans es vor den Filmen gegeben hat? Ok waren schon sehr viele aber überleg mal wie viele mehr die Filme gesehen haben.


----------



## noratelle (11. März 2008)

Ich glaub nicht dass  alle die warcraftstory ausführlich kennen, denn man spielt lieber, als dass man sich die Bücher durchliest...
deswegen stark für wow film


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

PAC MAN !!


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> PAC MAN !!


Lol, wär sicher ein seeehr abwechslungsreicher Film....


----------



## Kradon (12. März 2008)

Zelda, Devil may cry,Gothic,Baphomets Fluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicphacia (12. März 2008)

Die geplante World of Warcraft Verfilmung halte ich für absolut überflüssig. Die Storyline kennt nun
wirklich jeder und für ein breites Publikum wird es niemals reichen.


Falsch!
Es gibt genug NOOB da draussen... die ned alles kennen und wiessen bez. ned die Bücher gelesen haben etc-

Mich würde eine gute WoW BücherGeschichtenVerfilmung sehr freun.
WoW is sehr umfangreich da kann man viele teile draus machen.
Plus Comic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Magic


----------



## Magicphacia (12. März 2008)

Kradon schrieb:


> Zelda, Devil may cry,Gothic,Baphomets Fluch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu DevilMayCry gibt es nen neten ANIME 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ost (12. März 2008)

Hmm von der U.F.O - Reihe wäre ein Film bestimmt Klasse evt. könnte man auch ne Serie draus machen.
Command & Conquer
Freelancer


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. März 2008)

F.E.A.R

CoD4

World in Conflict

Company of Hero + Addon

Splinter Cell 1-3

Rainbow Six Vegas und 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

Splinter Cell würde ich gerne mal als film sehn ;P


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich würd' mal gerne sehen, wie die WoW verfilmen würden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (12. März 2008)

*WARHAMMER*


----------



## Alion (13. März 2008)

Warcraft - Wird schon Produziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Half Life 1+2 inkl. Episode 1+2 - Obwohl die Story erst in Half Life 2 Episode 1 richtig in fahrt kommt, bietet das Half Life Universum genug stoff um einen guten Film zu drehen. In Half Life 1 und 2 musste sich der Spieler die Geschichte noch selbst zusammenbauen mit kleinen hinweisen die im Spiel versteckt waren. Wer sich die Story mal durchlesen will und des Englisch mächtig ist: Auf http://members.shaw.ca/halflifestory/ ist alles schön zusammengefasst. Achtung SPOILERS!


----------



## Alion (13. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, wurde das ganze wieder auf Eis gelegt. Weil Blizzard mit den Ideen von Uwe Boll nicht einverstanden war, und dieser eben keine kuschligen Nachtelfen oder knuffige Gnome in den Krieg ziehen lassen wollte.


Nach IMBD.com ist es in Produktion. Da steht nichts von dass es auf Eis gelegt wurde. Wo hast du die info her?


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass ihr beide recht habt (ohne wirklich ahnung zu haben, nur so von dem was ich gelesen hab)

colonalcrack schreibt was von uwe boll und unstimmigkeiten und in der IMDB steht 

Writer:
Chris Metzen (stories)

passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich auf den film wie ein kleines kind *hihi*


----------



## Besieger (13. März 2008)

> CoD4



ich denke CoD4 lässt sich als interaktiver film beschreiben.


----------



## Tôny (13. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Weil Blizzard mit den Ideen von Uwe Boll nicht einverstanden war


Wer ist das schon?


----------



## Altinarossa (13. März 2008)

Laut einiger seiten (fragt mich net welche ) hatte boll doch die schwerter des königs- dungeon siege (*Würg*)
nur gedreht weil blizzard in nicht das wow movie hat drehen lassen (er hätte daraus laut eigener aussage nen  ziemlich blutigen Schlacht(en)Film gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will auch eine Zelda verfilmung (allerdings wer spielt den stummen link ?)


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Johnny Depp, muss sich nur die Haare blond färben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Eine Möglichkeit wär' noch Orlando Bloom, der hat doch schon mal was Blondes gespielt.^^

*hust* Legolas *hust*


----------



## Taikunsun (15. März 2008)

jo unser Johnny Depp wäre cool, aber Alanium  Bloom hat mal in einem interview gesagt das es so schnell nichts mit Schwerte oder so machen will^^


----------



## Nicnak (15. März 2008)

TEKKEN hat n haufen potenzial.
Solange es net so verhunst wird wie Street Fighter mit van Dame... Oo


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. März 2008)

Altinarossa schrieb:


> ich will auch eine Zelda verfilmung (allerdings wer spielt den stummen link ?)



Bill Kaulitz. Oder Avril Lavinge.

Ein Film in der Welt von Grim Fandango würde sich bestimmt auch gut machen.


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

Zelda wäre schon genial, aber avril als link oO dann eher zelda oder?^^

kingdom hearts hat auch ne nette story xD das kampfsytem ist so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (16. März 2008)

Ok 3 Worte: Metal Gear Solid!


----------



## Klunker (16. März 2008)

^^ mgs muss sein, waren eht hammersoiele hätte ich ne ps3 würde ich mir dann auch irgentwann wenn es dann draußen ist 4 hohlen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (16. März 2008)

Garkeins weil die meisten Spiel verfilmungen schlecht sind


----------



## Raorkon (16. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> Splinter Cell würde ich gerne mal als film sehn ;P



Splinter Cell FIlm kommt entwader im November oder im Januar


----------



## Bahamut88 (16. März 2008)

ich fänds toll wenn ein metroid film rauskommen würde bin ein riesen fan davon oder ein neuer mario film^^


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Splinter Cell FIlm kommt entwader im November oder im Januar



geil!obwohl ich mir the legend of zelda auch als film vorstellen könnte(gabs ja damals nur als serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zachrid (17. März 2008)

Monkey Island 
(Friss Malzbier, Jack Sparrow!)

System Shock 1 & 2 
(mit stärker abweichender Storyline)

Legacy of Kain 
(Alle 5 Teile, sonst versteht man die eigentlich verflucht epische Story nicht. )

Vampire: Bloodlines 
(Wobei ich auch jeden Film aus der alten WoD begrüßen würde. Underworld... buaaah.. *Schauder* )

Hierbei möchte ich *Uwe Boll* inständig darum bitten (im Falle des Falles) diesen Thread zu überlesen, danke.


----------



## Ichselbstenst (17. April 2008)

Worms^^


----------



## Valanihirae (18. April 2008)

Gothic
Diablo
Just Cause


----------



## Invoke (18. April 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Hierbei möchte ich *Uwe Boll* inständig darum bitten (im Falle des Falles) diesen Thread zu überlesen, danke.



/sign

Er wird ja schon Farcry verhunzen (Till Schweiger als Jack -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## humanflower (18. April 2008)

Da ich bisher keine Spielverfilmung gesehen habe die mich auch nur einigermaßen interesiert hat (Uwe Boll...) bin ich der Meinung die Filmindustrie soll lieber weiter Bücher verfilmen anstatt sich an Games zu vergreifen!


----------



## Yozoshura (18. April 2008)

Manhunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (18. April 2008)

-Assassin's Creed in umgeformter Form^^
-CoD4
-Gears of War


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Bioshock  und WoW^^


----------



## derpainkiller (19. April 2008)

Warhammer


----------



## Dargun (19. April 2008)

was haben eigentlich alle gegen uwe boll....ich fand die filme bis jetzt alle cool und super abgedreht...gut manches passt net...aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




welche filme ich mir wünsche ist,rtcw,duke nukem,diablo,metroid,metal gear solid ....mgs aber nur vom ersten spiel...da war meiner meinung nach die story am besten ^^

evtl noch hellgate : london...so postapokalyptisch wär mal wieder was ^^ 

wow als film...naja ich weiss nicht ^^


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> wow als film...naja ich weiss nicht ^^


Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jmd so etwas kompaktes in einen Film quetschen kann...


----------



## Vreen (19. April 2008)

realfilm:

system shock,
metal gear,
resident evil (nochmal in gut),
irgendwas von lucasarts, ob jetzt monkey island, zak mackracken oder maniac mansion soll mir egal sein,
half life,


Anime:

shadow of the colossus,
onimusha,


----------



## Dargun (19. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass jmd so etwas kompaktes in einen Film quetschen kann...




machbar ist das...so 3-6 teiler...herr der ringe style halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aléghra (19. April 2008)

Soul Calibur I
Warcraft
DungeonsDragons (zählt das?)
Project Zero
Diablo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Halo 1-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War eigentlich in der mache wurde aber eingefroren.. hatt jemand 10 Millionen übrig? Dann könnten wir den grade drehen 

- Hum


----------



## Zachrid (20. April 2008)

Aléghra schrieb:


> DungeonsDragons (zählt das?)


Gibts schon, den Film kann man sich nur unter dem MST3000 Aspekt anschauen.


----------



## Melih (27. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Zelda wär bestimmt cool oder warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wobei es eigendlich eine serie (O realy?) von zelda gab ich glaub das waren 3 staffeln ´wurde aber nicht in deutschland gezeigt


----------



## sarax (27. April 2008)

Die gesammte Gothic reihe wär mal geil.


----------



## Sephirothprojekt (27. April 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich gerne wissen, welches Spiel Ihr gerne als
> Verfilmung sehen würdet.
> ...



bei mir wär es die Verfilmung eines Final Fantasy Teils... entweder Teil VI, VII, VIII oder IX. (Wenn ich mir die Story von Teil VI im Kino als Film anschuen könnte, woah.)


----------



## Black Muffin (28. April 2008)

Wäre auch für Final Fantasy. Sonst Hello Kitty oder so!
Aion wäre natürlich auch toll, weil man aus der Story echt viel machen könnte.


----------



## Black Muffin (28. April 2008)

Hello Kitty ftw


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

Might and Magic 6 (=


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

zelda wäre auf jedenfall fett^^
gab zwar schon ne serie, die kam aber leider nicht in deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Icy Tower xD


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Tekken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Thrawns schrieb:


> Also Bioshock bietet schon einigs Potential für einen Film. Allein das Setting würde den interessant machen. Würde mir dabei eine Story wünschen, die parallel zum Spiel läuft. Also z.B. zwei, drei Überlebende, die aus Rapture raus wollen oder da sonst was erledigen und vielleicht in einer ganz kurzen Sequenz im Hintergrund den "Spieler" langlaufen sehen. Fände ich genial!
> 
> Sonst natürlich Warcraft. Die Story bietet einfach so endlos viel Material, dass da auch mehr als ein Film drin wäre. Bin ja mal gespannt wie der wird.


/singn


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2008)

portal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ein kranker nu stirb endlich überlebens thriller oder wie das auch immer heißt^^


----------



## Huzzay (5. Mai 2008)

"Breath of fire 3" 

Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig das Rollenspiel mit der besten Story und (bei den meisten Bossen) einem knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad, sofern man nicht powerlevelt^^. Da kommt weder EasyMode-FF ran noch Kingdom Hearts oder wie der Schrott heisst...

Halo 2 wäre auch nochn guter Actionfilm, glaube ich.

Wobei ich denke, dass man die Sunwell-Story von WoW (Samt 2.4) auch gut als Drama verfilmen könnte.


----------



## avanael (5. Mai 2008)

legacy of kain wäre doch klasse hat ne super handlung! alle teile


----------



## Sin (5. Mai 2008)

Flugsimulator 98  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. Mai 2008)

Ganz klar Max Payne !!
Jetzt wird es ja auch endlich eine Verfilmung geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (5. Mai 2008)

Halo wäre als Verfilmung, schon alleine von dem Soundtrack aus dem FPS her, genauso episch wie Warcraft. Eigentlich ist ja einer schon geplant, aber leider erfährt man so gut wie nichts. :/ Ich will nicht wissen wie gut der sich verkaufen wird, wenn alle Fanboys (inlusive meiner Wenigkeit) da rein gehen. Aber wenn der Master Chief seinen Helm abnimmt geh ich nicht rein, nee danke!

Mass Effect wäre auch was! Das Spielerlebnis ist so schon wie in einem perfekten SienceFiction Film...


----------

